# what is this? it isnt Lichen mantis?



## Colorcham427 (Mar 1, 2010)

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.shadygrovetrainingcenter.com/Wildlife/images/Fauna/LichenMantis08-04_03.jpg&amp;imgrefurl=http://www.shadygrovetrainingcenter.com/Wildlife/Mantis.htm&amp;usg=__C1dPwR539nmnYwQjZ7lFogQSy2g=&amp;h=327&amp;w=345&amp;sz=27&amp;hl=en&amp;start=1&amp;itbs=1&amp;tbnid=PNyueM9wucflEM:&amp;tbnh=114&amp;tbnw=120&amp;prev=/images%3Fq%3Dlichen%2Bmantis%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Doff%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-USfficial%26gbv%3D2%26tbs%3Disch:1


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 1, 2010)

Yes, they are _Gonatista grisea_, and a common name for them is "lichen mantis."


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 1, 2010)

Maybe you were put off by the fact that these look so feisty. The ones that I had spent most the day practicing to look like a piece of bark. They got pretty good at it, too!


----------



## Colorcham427 (Mar 2, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> Maybe you were put off by the fact that these look so feisty. The ones that I had spent most the day practicing to look like a piece of bark. They got pretty good at it, too!


hah! these guys are soooo siickk looking!

I was planning on buying some of these (above link) from Yen but I found out that his are infact Sybilla Pretiosa which I am not too interested in, although both are very beautiful species!


----------



## Rick (Mar 2, 2010)

Also called Grizzled Bark mantis. I have a bunch of them. They are interesting.


----------



## Christian (Mar 2, 2010)

Again one point for the use of binomials... :whistling:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 2, 2010)

Without looking it up, what is binomials?

These are a fav of mine, they are really cute and have such beautiful markings, they are also hard to make go back in container because they like to roam.


----------



## Christian (Mar 2, 2010)

Lichen mantis _Sibylla pretiosa_ vs. Lichen mantis _Gonatista grisea_ vs. Lichen mantis _Liturgusa_ spp. vs. Lichen mantis _Calofulcinia_ spp. vs. Lichen mantis _Pseudacanthops spinulosa_ etc.

Got it?  :lol:


----------

